# Steak Cookoffs



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Seems we have a few backyard cooking guys here. If anyone wants to put their grilling skills to the test id reccomend looking at competing in a Steak Cookoff (steakcookoffs.com) if they are in you area.

I competed in my first one last week. Tons of fun. You basically show up with your grill of choice, you can use anything. They supply the steaks (ribeyes). You pick out two steaks and theres a turn in time. You grill both your steaks and you pick which one you like best and turn it in. The other one you eat, or take home, share with other competitors or whatever. Again, lots of fun, one day event, family friendly (lots of husband/wife teams and kids), etc.

It was my first steak cookoff. I had no clue what I was doing. There was 44 teams there. Some were actual "teams" with uniforms, trailers full of gear, etc. I was by myself. I had a Kettle, small table, chair, cooler with water and a cold beer. No trailer or fancy gear. I just griled my steaks the way I think is good. Teams next to me were trimming them all up, marinating them, using twine to try to tie them into a shape, etc. I did none of that. i was thinking "Damn, maybe I don't know what Im doing and going to get whipped."

I got 9th out of 44 teams. All those teams with uniforms and tralers full of gear stringing up their steaks....I beat them all. &#128512;


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Rockinar said:


> Seems we have a few backyard cooking guys here. If anyone wants to put their grilling skills to the test id reccomend looking at competing in a Steak Cookoff (steakcookoffs.com) if they are in you area.
> 
> I competed in my first one last week. Tons of fun. You basically show up with your grill of choice, you can use anything. They supply the steaks (ribeyes). You pick out two steaks and theres a turn in time. You grill both your steaks and you pick which one you like best and turn it in. The other one you eat, or take home, share with other competitors or whatever. Again, lots of fun, one day event, family friendly (lots of husband/wife teams and kids), etc.
> 
> ...


Congrats on doing so well!!! Just goes to show you if you keep it simple it tends to work out better :thumbup:

I probably would have liked your steak then as it seems if you just seasoned it and cooked it :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The ribeye is my favorite. The best ones I make are just rubbed with a little kosher salt and then on the grill.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> The ribeye is my favorite. The best ones I make are just rubbed with a little kosher salt and then on the grill.


Yep my basic steak recipe is kosher salt and fresh ground pepper. Sometimes if I feel fancy I'll rub it down with some worcestershire sauce and let it set while getting to room temp.


----------



## tnbison (Jun 2, 2017)

Literally just missed one in my back yard apparently. Sounds like fun


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

How long do you get from the time you get your steak until you have to turn it in? I only do my steaks sous vide now....


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Gibby said:


> I only do my steaks sous vide now....


For anyone else that doesn't know french, I'll save you the Google search:

https://anovaculinary.com/what-is-sous-vide/


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Alan said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> > I only do my steaks sous vide now....
> ...


We have a thread for that too. :thumbup:


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Gibby said:


> How long do you get from the time you get your steak until you have to turn it in? I only do my steaks sous vide now....


About 4 hours. The cooks meeting is 10 AM. They have an appetizer contest and turn in time was around 1 PM. Steak turn in was 2:00 - 2:30. So unless you are in the appetizer contest, you are beer drinking and socializing or people watching for a while.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Judging is based on (1) Appearance. Does it look tasty? (2) Doneness. Goal is a medium. (3) Tenderness.

Heres a card they give you to show you what your doneness goal is. A perfect medium is 10 points. Over and under is points off.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

With 4 hours, you could show up with a sous vide setup and a handheld blowtorch, and have a crispy outside, medium rare inside steak without ever having to light a grill!


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I rubbed mine lightly with mustard. Used a 50/50 mix of Sucklebusters SPG and Adkins Ranch Style Steak Seasoning. Used a toothpick to poke a ton of holes in it for tenderness then let it sit about 2 hours. Setup my Kettle for indirect cooking using a Slow & Sear and Grill Grates. Used briquettes to get things going then started feeding it mesquite wood chunks. So when its time to throw the steaks on im cooking with mesquite coals, not charcoal really. Get grill blazing hot then thow steaks on. 1.5 minutes, rotate 45 degrees and do another 1.5 minutes. FLIP. Apply unsalted butter and cook till 130 internal temp applying butter as you wait. You don't NEED grill marks on both sides (if youre doing grill marks) because the judges only look at the top. But grill marks on both sides allows you to pick a side that looks better.

I did the same with the 2nd steak. Picked what I thought looked better.

This was my turn in. Thats not green on the side, its reflection from the foil disk. The disk is to prevent steak from melting the box if you throw a hot steak in it. It was not my best effort, but the judges seemed to like it.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Rockinar The depth of your cook make it sounds like your an expert!


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> @Rockinar The depth of your cook make it sounds like your an expert!


I came up with that plan the night before. I figured everyone there was going to have a plan, so I made one up.


----------

